# Triathlon bike for touring/long rides?



## MystA RavE (Aug 16, 2007)

I have been researching bikes and I keep finding very nice triathlon bikes. Are triathlon bikes only made for the (relatively) short distances in triathlons or are they also comfortable for longer rides (50-100 miles). 


Thanks


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not so good*



MystA RavE said:


> I have been researching bikes and I keep finding very nice triathlon bikes. Are triathlon bikes only made for the (relatively) short distances in triathlons or are they also comfortable for longer rides (50-100 miles).


Tri-bikes have steep seat tube angles and often don't handle that well. They are made to go fast in a relatively straight line, with the rider in a very low aero position. Not a good bike for typical distance rides. Keep looking. A good deal on the wrong bike is not a good deal.


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Do you have a chance to try a tri-bike at all ? I've been on tri set-ups for over 10 years. I stop racing crits, and road races 10 years ago, than switched to tt's and ultra marathon events. all my machines are tri set-up, and I like the feel. I've seen so many post where people put down the tri set-up as being hard to handle, can't climb with them, can't ride long distances with there set-ups ,ect.,ect. If your a good bike handler you'll have no problem with there set-up. But it is true that they aren't for everyone, and I would suggest trying one out first because it will take some ajusting to gat used to. Good luck in your search.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

zipp2001 said:


> Do you have a chance to try a tri-bike at all ? I've been on tri set-ups for over 10 years. I stop racing crits, and road races 10 years ago, than switched to tt's and ultra marathon events. all my machines are tri set-up, and I like the feel. I've seen so many post where people put down the tri set-up as being hard to handle, can't climb with them, can't ride long distances with there set-ups ,ect.,ect. If your a good bike handler you'll have no problem with there set-up. But it is true that they aren't for everyone, and I would suggest trying one out first because it will take some ajusting to gat used to. Good luck in your search.


Tri/TT bikes definitely cannot climb as well and if the OP's rides consist of some fairly long climbs that might be steep or so, it would not be suitable to use a TT bike.

But, unless he's planning to do TTs or tris in future, then yeah but IMHO, a TT bike is a nice second bike but not if it's gonna be your sole bike.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> Tri-bikes have steep seat tube angles and often don't handle that well. They are made to go fast in a relatively straight line, with the rider in a very low aero position. Not a good bike for typical distance rides. Keep looking. A good deal on the wrong bike is not a good deal.


Indeed. As I said in my other post, a TT bike would be a good second bike if you're gonna use it but not as the only bike to have. 

As far as handling goes, yes, if you're good you can handle em well zipp2001 but in a paceline and group rides, they'd be frowned upon for sure. 

That said, even if I had a TTX, I'd ride my normal road bike anytime on a long ride or interval training without a doubt. Unless I was gonna go hard out for an hour or so on a flat course. 

OP, I say, keep looking first.


----------



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

I recently purchaed a Tri bike, it is my only road bike and use it on long rides. Comfort is a relative term and what is comfortable for one may not be for another. That said my bike adjustable via the seat post, I can change the seat tube angle - Its a Cervelo P2C. My average ride is a range from a sprint 15-20 miles to a true road ride 30-35 miles. I love the aero tubes and have the ability to ride either in a aero position or more upright like a standard road bike. I can climb well and to me the bike handles great. I do not ride in a group.

I read all the reviews and comments here and decided to go my own way. I'm very glad I did and could not be happier with my purchase.

My advice is to ride one and see what you think and make a decison for yourself. You will be the one riding.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

truble930 said:


> .... My average ride is a range from a sprint 15-20 miles to a true road ride 30-35 miles......My advice is to ride one and see what you think and make a decison for yourself. You will be the one riding.


I agree with your advice but those distances you note are not in any way "Long rides".


----------



## MystA RavE (Aug 16, 2007)

My long rides are upwards of 50 miles. I will be buying a new bike sooner than I thought due to my crash last week. I will definitely give it a try if they allow at my bike shop (I haven't asked if they allow test rides. The one thing I don't like about these bikes is that the shifters are at the end of the aero bars. This doesn't seem to be convenient when one is not in the aero position.


----------



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

MB1 said:


> I agree with your advice but those distances you note are not in any way "Long rides".


I agree. It was a typo. My longer rides are 35-45 miles. Still not long by a true road biker standards.


----------



## MystA RavE (Aug 16, 2007)

Is the handling worse on these types of bikes due to the handlebars or is it something about the frame?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MystA RavE said:


> My long rides are upwards of 50 miles. I will be buying a new bike sooner than I thought due to my crash last week. I will definitely give it a try if they allow at my bike shop (I haven't asked if they allow test rides. The one thing I don't like about these bikes is that the shifters are at the end of the aero bars. This doesn't seem to be convenient when one is not in the aero position.


MB1 is having fun with you...his normal ride starts at 100 miles and goes up from there. He's not normal.  

That said...if it's your sole bike and you're not a tri specialist get a standard geometry road bike. You'll be a lot happier and faster over longer distances. Tri bikes are only good when you're aero...they suck otherwise. Really a specialized tool rather than a general riding machine. They also tend to be really twitchy...not a good thing for someone starting out with marginal handling skills to begin with.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

I bought my wife an S32 Felt, and she didnt like it so much with Tri Bars on it...but once I put road bars and lever/shifters, she loves it. She never complains about anything with it...unless some clown says "hey, wouldn't you rather have a road bike instead of a time trial bike"?...that get the thought going and my wallet gets nervous.


----------



## newbie13 (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't wait for the day when I can afford a tri bike. Mind you, I already have a road bike and would ride it the majority of the time but for triathlons and plans of a future HIM and IM the tri bike will help tremendously.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Not really.*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> MB1 is having fun with you...his normal ride starts at 100 miles and goes up from there. He's not normal.  .....


In the context of the bicycling universe any ride that you can complete with 2 waterbottles and a powerbar isn't long at all.

The OP asked about "Touring/Long Rides (50/100 miles)" which would indicate an all day (or multi-day) ride. BTW I am not sure that a 50 mile ride is long but 100 miles surely is. 

I figure for an unloaded 2 hour ride a tri-bike would be fine, anything longer not so much. As soon as you go beyond 2 hours or add weight a tri-bike is going to be less than ideal.

BTW2 Yes, we have been known to ride a ways every so often.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

MystA RavE said:


> Is the handling worse on these types of bikes due to the handlebars or is it something about the frame?



It's the geometry and position of the rider. I have several bikes, including a nice tri bike, I LOVE my tri bike, I ride it probably about 40% of the time. It does not handle as well, as far as rapid cornering, and definitely doesn't climb as well, but it is fun to ride. 

My question for you is, are most of your rides solo? Or do you ride with a group at all. Groups generally frown on TT/Tri setups.:thumbsup:


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Add on parts and aero position*

Set aside the geometry for a minute. Tri bikes are more about positioning the rider to be aero than handling. I have tried doing the combination type bike (road with tri equipment) and was not comfortable because I did not bother to change the positioning. With that in mind, could you not put a set of aero bars with barcon shifters and cables on, lower them to the correct comfortable height, slide the saddle forward a little and/or lower it and find an acceptable tri position? I actually had a second rear wheel with the nylon disc on. Of course you would also need a set of brake levers on the aero bar setup.

Now from my experiment a few years ago I learned that riding around in the aero tuck for too long of a period of time hurt the back of my neck. My forward vision was not that great. If I raised my bars to help with the neck problem the aero thing began to go out the window and the bars became hood ornaments. I see alot of riders that have the aero bars on, I see very few use them. A big part of the problem is the positioning, it stretches you out further if you just add the aero bars, might need a shorter stem. And when you want to use the bike just as a normal road bike, everything position wise is too tight. The last thing i have noticed with the aero bars and being low, if you have any kind of gut it seems that your knees and upper thighs sort of bang into it. One way to see what I mean is sitting in a chair simulate your position in the aero bars tuck with feet flat on the floor, this should simulate a 3/9 oclock position of your legs. Now look forward and feel the neck pinch and how far down the road you can see. Now lift the legs as though pedaling and see if they bang into the stomach much (7 inches of lift). I'm sure all the aero proponents will chime and nay say my example but you can use it as a starting point. Lastly if the shoe fits ride it.


----------



## newbie13 (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't understand how tri bikes are less then ideal for longer distances? Anyone that does an ironman is riding a tri bike for 6+ hours. 

I'm not disagreeing with MB1, I just don't understand.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

newbie13 said:


> I don't understand how tri bikes are less then ideal for longer distances? Anyone that does an ironman is riding a tri bike for 6+ hours.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with MB1, I just don't understand.



It depends on your mindset and comfort requirements. Tri bikes are not as comfortable for most people over long distances, I ride mine, but I find that after about 50 miles, it's starting to get a little old staying in the aero position, and my back starts to hurt a little. Road bikes, and especially touring bikes are designed to be more comfortable. A TT bikes only purpose is to go fast in a relatively straight line. Racing an Ironman is FAR, FAR different from going on a tour of say Wisconsin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

newbie13 said:


> Anyone that does an ironman is riding a tri bike for 6+ hours.


They are not "riding" they are racing. It might sound like I am splitting hairs, but what people do to be faster in a race, may not be optimal for training rides. 

Also, if you know anyone that is currently doing ironmans, then you will certainly know those people are not normal, and should not be the basis for others to follow.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

Kestreljr said:


> They are not "riding" they are racing. It might sound like I am splitting hairs, but what people do to be faster in a race, may not be optimal for training rides.
> 
> Also, if you know anyone that is currently doing ironmans, then you will certainly know those people are not normal, and should not be the basis for others to follow.



HEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

physasst said:


> HEY!!!!!!!!!


Oh! Sorry, no offense behind that!!! :thumbsup: 

I just have managed to get my training up for 1/2 irons this year, and anyone doing irons is VERY extreme. The time commitment alone that you give for the sport is just astounding to me.

I ran track and CC in a big SEC school, so I know what dedication is for a sport, but IMO, irons take that to a completely different level.


----------



## MystA RavE (Aug 16, 2007)

physasst said:


> It's the geometry and position of the rider. I have several bikes, including a nice tri bike, I LOVE my tri bike, I ride it probably about 40% of the time. It does not handle as well, as far as rapid cornering, and definitely doesn't climb as well, but it is fun to ride.
> 
> My question for you is, are most of your rides solo? Or do you ride with a group at all. Groups generally frown on TT/Tri setups.:thumbsup:



Most of my rides are either solo or with friends so I wouldn't get frowned upon. I'm not really into group rides for some reason. I like going at the pace I set, as opposed to the pace set by a group.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Try cornering and doing lots of climbs on a TT bike, even say 'the most stable TT bike' the TTX maybe, and it still doesn't cut it vs. a road bike. 

I never rode one before but I definitely would not wanna be stuck with one should I be doing a hilly route or so. How in the hell am I supposed to climb well with it? I mean, it's possible. But no way would I wanna use want. 

And I don't wanna be stuck in an aero position all the time for a long ride of 50 miles or so. Just sayin.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> Try cornering and doing lots of climbs on a TT bike, even say 'the most stable TT bike' the TTX maybe, and it still doesn't cut it vs. a road bike.
> 
> I never rode one before but I definitely would not wanna be stuck with one should I be doing a hilly route or so. How in the hell am I supposed to climb well with it? I mean, it's possible. But no way would I wanna use want.
> 
> And I don't wanna be stuck in an aero position all the time for a long ride of 50 miles or so. Just sayin.


but...but...the aero stuff just looks so kewl....


----------

